# UltraView Scopes



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

I’m using the UV3xl for 3D and indoor spots and so far I really like it. the modularity of the sight makes it so easy to configure with different pins, lenses, light or no light. My only compliant is the .010 pins can be hard to see in bright light at times. It’s a super smart product in my opinion.


----------



## Copan250 (Jan 1, 2015)

I need one of these


----------



## pengu (Jul 28, 2021)

I've heard really great things about them. Don't own one myself but was considering getting the UV3 as well. I have their hinge release and I can tell you that I'm really satisfied with their packaging, machining, design, and overall quality . I'm using the Shrewd Optum with a dot on the lens at the moment for target shooting, but if you're planning to hunt or shoot 3D then the fiber optic + UV light would be really nice


----------



## gbradley01 (Oct 18, 2021)

pengu said:


> I've heard really great things about them. Don't own one myself but was considering getting the UV3 as well. I have their hinge release and I can tell you that I'm really satisfied with their packaging, machining, design, and overall quality . I'm using the Shrewd Optum with a dot on the lens at the moment for target shooting, but if you're planning to hunt or shoot 3D then the fiber optic + UV light would be really nice


Thank! That's what I was hoping!


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

Just getting a "new to me" bow set up for target shooting. Am very interested in these also.


----------



## DJR10 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have one and its nice, have the 4x and 8x lenses. Only problem I have is with the center drilled lens with the fiber, I can not see it for indoors. I had to go with the dots. Replaced my batteries last week, got about 3 months of use out of the ones that came installed.


----------



## drake.fordyce (Nov 6, 2021)

I’m waiting to purchase mine during their sale coming up. Plan on getting the target set up for indoors


----------



## CastXCure (Nov 21, 2021)

DJR10 said:


> I have one and its nice, have the 4x and 8x lenses. Only problem I have is with the center drilled lens with the fiber, I can not see it for indoors. I had to go with the dots. Replaced my batteries last week, got about 3 months of use out of the ones that came installed.


What was the issue for indoors? Thinking about picking up the UV3 for indoor and 3D and was hoping to run the center fiber for both.


----------



## DJR10 (Nov 16, 2013)

CastXCure said:


> What was the issue for indoors? Thinking about picking up the UV3 for indoor and 3D and was hoping to run the center fiber for both.


I just couldn't se the fiber. I tried all the colors they provided. this was with the 8x scope and a clarifier, so it could be me plus the lights. Outside with the 4x and fiber I had no problems.


----------



## Midnightmalloy (May 29, 2014)

DJR10 said:


> I just couldn't se the fiber. I tried all the colors they provided. this was with the 8x scope and a clarifier, so it could be me plus the lights. Outside with the 4x and fiber I had no problems.


One thing I noticed with my UV3XL with the center drilled lens and a 3/4” piece of fiber is that if the fiber is pushed all the way in towards me it’s WAY brighter than if it’s pushed out towards the target. Try that out, it may help with seeing the fiber.


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

I have a UV3 that I’m running on my V3X 33. I’ve been setting up the bow to shoot indoor/3D and run for hunting. The ability to swap from a target setup with a lens to a double pin with out having to spend range time dialing back in was what caught my attention most. I have yet to go to any shoots with it but so far from the shooting I’ve done at home I really like it. In my target cartridge I’m running a 4x lens with a green chevron. In my hunting cartridge I’m running the double fiber pin with .019” fiber and no lens.

The 2 complaints I have are:
1. I wish the timer on the light was programmable to stay on for a longer duration of time for hunting. It only stays on for 4 minutes and that doesn’t do much in a hunting situation to help light up fibers in low light while minimizing movement. 
2. There is a white O ring inside the cartridge that is supposed to be what you match up with the inner diameter of your peep sight but even with the light on and all the way up that O ring doesn’t stand out enough and the front housing which is the light is black so it blends in with your peep too easy. To combat this I run a slightly larger peep and just look for consistent light between the peep inner and sight housing outer edge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max 26 (Dec 22, 2021)

I ordered one to shoot spots… I can’t wait to try it …


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

I just sold my UV3XL and went back to a standard scope with external light setup. I wanted to like the UV scope so much because of the ability to run a center fiber for the "floating" dot affect but for my personal needs it fell short. Like others have said for indoor shooting there isn't a better scope on the market and I don't think there will be for quite sometime. Indoors with a dot or even a fiber you can see extremely well and even have to turn the light down a little bit because it's so bright which is one of the most deceiving things about the scope in my opinion. Everyone posts pics on the scope with the light one inside or in a low light area but the moment I took mine outside I couldn't see anything. I tried every fiber color, dot color and size, fiber configuration I could find or think of and nothing worked as well as a lighted blue fiber in an up pin like the "standard" configuration with an external light pack. And I even thought that the XL version had something to do with it because the light was a little farther away from the actual center of the lens but I didn't want to buy a regular UV3 to find out so I just decided to go back a setup I had before with a blue fiber in a pin where the light physically touches the fiber. With this regular setup the only time I had slight trouble seeing the pin was in bright sunlight on a white target but even then I could still make out a little but of blue enough to make the shot accurately. The only color that worked even slightly in the UV scope was a green fiber and I could only see it if I was in the shade and the target was dark or in the shade. Don't let my experience deter you from trying on out because everyone's eye are different so you may have great success with it.


----------



## BuckeyeArcherySupply (Oct 19, 2021)

They are defiantly nice scopes.......I'm waiting to get some testing on the 3D course to see how I like them versus my Shrewd scopes.


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> I just sold my UV3XL and went back to a standard scope with external light setup. I wanted to like the UV scope so much because of the ability to run a center fiber for the "floating" dot affect but for my personal needs it fell short. Like others have said for indoor shooting there isn't a better scope on the market and I don't think there will be for quite sometime. Indoors with a dot or even a fiber you can see extremely well and even have to turn the light down a little bit because it's so bright which is one of the most deceiving things about the scope in my opinion. Everyone posts pics on the scope with the light one inside or in a low light area but the moment I took mine outside I couldn't see anything. I tried every fiber color, dot color and size, fiber configuration I could find or think of and nothing worked as well as a lighted blue fiber in an up pin like the "standard" configuration with an external light pack. And I even thought that the XL version had something to do with it because the light was a little farther away from the actual center of the lens but I didn't want to buy a regular UV3 to find out so I just decided to go back a setup I had before with a blue fiber in a pin where the light physically touches the fiber. With this regular setup the only time I had slight trouble seeing the pin was in bright sunlight on a white target but even then I could still make out a little but of blue enough to make the shot accurately. The only color that worked even slightly in the UV scope was a green fiber and I could only see it if I was in the shade and the target was dark or in the shade. Don't let my experience deter you from trying on out because everyone's eye are different so you may have great success with it.


Since my post I’ve been able to do more testing and take it outdoors to sight in my longer ranges. I’ve found similar results in an outdoor setting. I prefer a green dot sticker and inside it’s lit up like the 4th of July, outside it almost completely disappears. I hope someone can chime in that found a solution to this other than running an up pin with coiled fibers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Mathis1990 said:


> Since my post I’ve been able to do more testing and take it outdoors to sight in my longer ranges. I’ve found similar results in an outdoor setting. I prefer a green dot sticker and inside it’s lit up like the 4th of July, outside it almost completely disappears. I hope someone can chime in that found a solution to this other than running an up pin with coiled fibers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


last few days I’ve been shooting with a blue fiber with z bros light and it’s 1000% better. And with the z bros I can change the light color from red, blue or green which is cool.


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> last few days I’ve been shooting with a blue fiber with z bros light and it’s 1000% better. And with the z bros I can change the light color from red, blue or green which is cool.


How do you have another light mounted on the UV3 scope? Do you have any pics of your setup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Mathis1990 said:


> How do you have another light mounted on the UV3 scope? Do you have any pics of your setup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry i forgot to preface that I sold the UV3XL and I got a 41mm CBE VTX scope now.


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> Sorry i forgot to preface that I sold the UV3XL and I got a 41mm CBE VTX scope now.


Gotcha. I still have my Spot Hogg Double Pin Housing I can go back to and I have an Ilumapin sight light. I know that setup worked for me but I’m really trying to get this UV3 to work. One reason is I’ve invested in several lenses for it and they won’t fit in the Spot Hogg MRT housing. Might end up selling the UV3 and Cartridges and lenses for it to buy some lenses to fit the Spot Hogg housing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Mathis1990 said:


> Gotcha. I still have my Spot Hogg Double Pin Housing I can go back to and I have an Ilumapin sight light. I know that setup worked for me but I’m really trying to get this UV3 to work. One reason is I’ve invested in several lenses for it and they won’t fit in the Spot Hogg MRT housing. Might end up selling the UV3 and Cartridges and lenses for it to buy some lenses to fit the Spot Hogg housing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya I wanted to like it a lot but now using the VTX scope idk if I would’ve ever like the UV3 as much. Like I shot yesterday it was really sunny and I was shooting at a white target and I could see the blue fiber perfect which I could never do with the UV3


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

I just saw a video where a guy was setting up a UV3 on his bow for 3D and loved it. He took the long fiber they sent and wrapper it around his target cartridge then just stuck in and through his lens like how they setup their hunting cartridge just minus the up pin. Said the fiber coming through the housing and into the lens just kinda faded away and wasn’t noticeable. I just tried it with mine and my 6x lens. Inside the house shooting it wasn’t terrible, tomorrow is supposed to be decent weather here at home so I will go outside and shoot it without the light and see how I fell about it. This is really kind of my last ditch effort before I drop the UV3 and go back to my Spot Hogg Double Pin scope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Mathis1990 said:


> I just saw a video where a guy was setting up a UV3 on his bow for 3D and loved it. He took the long fiber they sent and wrapper it around his target cartridge then just stuck in and through his lens like how they setup their hunting cartridge just minus the up pin. Said the fiber coming through the housing and into the lens just kinda faded away and wasn’t noticeable. I just tried it with mine and my 6x lens. Inside the house shooting it wasn’t terrible, tomorrow is supposed to be decent weather here at home so I will go outside and shoot it without the light and see how I fell about it. This is really kind of my last ditch effort before I drop the UV3 and go back to my Spot Hogg Double Pin scope.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya I know the video your talkin about and at that point I think you’re just trying to “make it work” for sake of not having to get a new scope. You might as well use a pin.


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> Ya I know the video your talkin about and at that point I think you’re just trying to “make it work” for sake of not having to get a new scope. You might as well use a pin.


I don’t necessarily disagree. This scope will work great for how I want to run my bow if I can just find a way to make it work for 3D. I have the double pin hunting cartridge that I can always run. I just like the idea of the completely open window of a target cartridge and lens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Mathis1990 said:


> I don’t necessarily disagree. This scope will work great for how I want to run my bow if I can just find a way to make it work for 3D. I have the double pin hunting cartridge that I can always run. I just like the idea of the completely open window of a target cartridge and lens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought by having the floating dot or fiber I would aim better but since being back with a pin i find the pin settling still more that the center fiber. You could try stacking dots like Dudley suggests. Have a black/white dot combo.


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> I thought by having the floating dot or fiber I would aim better but since being back with a pin i find the pin settling still more that the center fiber. You could try stacking dots like Dudley suggests. Have a black/white dot combo.


The problem would still be getting them lit up. This housing has everything lens wise sitting pretty close to center of the housing so ambient light doesn’t do much, hence the issues I’m having with just a green dot sticker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Mathis1990 said:


> The problem would still be getting them lit up. This housing has everything lens wise sitting pretty close to center of the housing so ambient light doesn’t do much, hence the issues I’m having with just a green dot sticker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe they should’ve offered a vented model 🤔


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> Maybe they should’ve offered a vented model


They definitely should have done more testing outside or offered the insight for shooters on how to best setup for outdoor shooting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Mathis1990 said:


> They definitely should have done more testing outside or offered the insight for shooters on how to best setup for outdoor shooting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya i agree with that. But my thinking behind it for 3D is that if you look at it, there’s 0 top pros using one as of right now. The only people really using them for 3D are the guys close with UV. So if it was really the best option for 3D every pro would have one. I’m not saying that you should only use what the pros are using but at the same time they are shooting the same game as the rest of us just better. lol. I used a LP light with a fiber since they first came out in the early 2000s and that setup has been the “standard” for 3D and now I’ve tried the uv3 and it doesn’t hold up against the other setup.


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

I don’t disagree and I’ve definitely been considering going to something like and Axcel Landslyde with a Shrewd housing, lenses to fit and running an external light like my Illumapin or the Zbros light given the issues with this setup. Part of it too is I’m tired of spending $300/600 a pop for stuff on this build lol. IT NEEDS TO WORK!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Mathis1990 said:


> I don’t disagree and I’ve definitely been considering going to something like and Axcel Landslyde with a Shrewd housing, lenses to fit and running an external light like my Illumapin or the Zbros light given the issues with this setup. Part of it too is I’m tired of spending $300/600 a pop for stuff on this build lol. IT NEEDS TO WORK!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The resale on UV3s is good right now and everyone wants one so if your wanting to get rid of it now would be you best chance.


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> The resale on UV3s is good right now and everyone wants one so if your wanting to get rid of it now would be you best chance.


Yeah I went outside and shot a little with the fiber in the lens and wrapped. It’s definitely by far the best option I’ve tried yet but I don’t think I can get over the hair looking fiber poking up. I would prefer an up pin at that point. I’ve listed it on a couple groups along with some other stuff I’m not using. If it sells I’ll run my Spot Hogg double pin housing for a while with a lens then upgrade in a year or two when I’ve got more tournament experience under my belt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter beaudry (Jul 30, 2021)

I just picked up the uv3 and love it. I had a shrewd optum but having a light indoors is a must. it may seem expensive but if you take a 160$ scope then you need a 150$ light to go with it. make sure you buy lots of batteries if you buy the uv3 and always have the light on. the customization on the uv3 is incredible. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Peter beaudry said:


> I just picked up the uv3 and love it. I had a shrewd optum but having a light indoors is a must. it may seem expensive but if you take a 160$ scope then you need a 150$ light to go with it. make sure you buy lots of batteries if you buy the uv3 and always have the light on. the customization on the uv3 is incredible. I would highly recommend it.


I have a rechargeable zbros on my VTX scope and I’m enjoying it. Even at 11-12 bright sunlight I can see the lighted blue fiber perfect. The zbros can also change light color which is cool.


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> I have a rechargeable zbros on my VTX scope and I’m enjoying it. Even at 11-12 bright sunlight I can see the lighted blue fiber perfect. The zbros can also change light color which is cool.


I sold my UV3 and went back to my Spot Hogg Double Pin housing. I ordered a 4x and a 6x lens for it from Optix300 and a Zbros Evolution Plus light and honestly I’m much happier than I was with the UV3. That Zbros light was honestly one of the best purchases. With it set on blue light it REALLY lights up the green fiber and makes it pop. I think at some point I will swap out to an Axcel sight but for now this works just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Mathis1990 said:


> I sold my UV3 and went back to my Spot Hogg Double Pin housing. I ordered a 4x and a 6x lens for it from Optix300 and a Zbros Evolution Plus light and honestly I’m much happier than I was with the UV3. That Zbros light was honestly one of the best purchases. With it set on blue light it REALLY lights up the green fiber and makes it pop. I think at some point I will swap out to an Axcel sight but for now this works just fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya everyone wants an axcel right now but they are so backordered it’s not even funny.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I had a handful of these so far and bottom line for me is they do lots of little things good but not great and it gets really pricey. I just didn't think they were worth that much money when you can use similar scopes for $70 that you can see all the time. It was real PITA to use a pin and lens and cleaning a lens is another PITA... I think the best concept they had was with the UV2 it was much brighter and it was actually round if they made a UV2 XL scope I would love that! Loved the aiming rings, round scope and a fiber that almost never needed a light! I would like to see a non silver at lease all black same with the UV Rod. Still nice and work for many people just way to much for good not great IMO. The concept was better than the actual functionality for me...


----------



## BHoffman (11 mo ago)

drake.fordyce said:


> I’m waiting to purchase mine during their sale coming up. Plan on getting the target set up for indoors


When is there sale?


----------



## Thowey (Nov 27, 2019)

Has anyone reached out to ultraview with this issue. I too have had the exact same results. Indoor 10/10 outdoor 1/10. The only thing I’ve found to work is the long wrapped fiber through the center drilled lens with a small black ring around the fiber. covering both light colored targets that consume the fiber and dark targets that consume the black ring.


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Thowey said:


> Has anyone reached out to ultraview with this issue. I too have had the exact same results. Indoor 10/10 outdoor 1/10. The only thing I’ve found to work is the long wrapped fiber through the center drilled lens with a small black ring around the fiber. covering both light colored targets that consume the fiber and dark targets that consume the black ring.


I don’t see them changing anything with the design for the near future. I also don’t think you can replicate the intensity of a light touching a fiber in a pin for outdoor applications. UV scope for indoor and even hunting (the pin ring) is great. Maybe a vented model would improve thing but who knows.


----------



## SalpinoNB (11 mo ago)

I have the UV3XL and UV3 I and love them. I purchased them on Black Friday and got a huge discount. Ultraview runs crazy Black Friday deals. I have the scopes on an Axcel Achieve XP sight and it's the perfect combo. One thing I dislike is the lighting time. It has a timer and shuts off after a few minutes. It's annoying but not a deal breaker. Just make sure to press the lighting button after a few shots. I have them with 4X and 6X lenses and a clarifier on my peep and its crystal clear. My all-time favorite setup. I highly recommend the scope.

ULTRAVIEW is also selling the Limited Editions now. Black and Green models. Black looks awesome.


----------



## OCD Bowman (Jan 10, 2022)

I have the UV3XL and really like it. At first I was using fiber through the center of the lens which works great in low light and indoors. Outside in bright light conditions it can be difficult to see the fiber. I recently swapped the fiber with a sticker dot that it comes with. What a difference... love it. I permanently switched to the sticker dot on the lens.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

I always used a blue .019 fiber, 5X lens, with the Specialty light for Field. Got the UV3 scope, with a .019 blue fiber in drilled lens, it's not bright enough. I thought it would be perfect for Field, all contained in one unit. Using a stick-on dot now, works better. If the dot is dark I turn on the UV light and it glows, plenty bright.
Also tried a longer fiber wrapped around the UV scope body. It was brighter, but I didn't care for the way the fiber was in my field of view as it went to the drilled lens. The UV3 is nice, for me a separate light source is brighter.
Money wise I thought the UV scope was a good deal. After using it outside I'm not so sure. A scope body and light source ( LP, Zebros) may be same price and brighter.


----------



## johnlake (Mar 25, 2017)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> ... there’s 0 top pros using one as of right now. The only people really using them for 3D are the guys close with UV. So if it was really the best option for 3D every pro would have one. I’m not saying that you should only use what the pros are using but at the same time they are shooting the same game as the rest of us just better. lol.


FYI, I was surprised to notice that Jesse Broadwater was using one at Redding. I usually don't pay attention to the "pros" setups, but did happen to notice in passing, and I've always thought of him being one of the more "grounded/not into fads" pro shooters.

I'm hesitant on buying one because of my experiences with the the UV 2. Mainly the garbage quality of light and the "lack of" customer service at the time I was dealing with it. I bought into the scope/light system because originally it had two lights, one on the lens and one on the bubble. The local courses I shoot most of time are in big dark timber and the bubble light really piqued my interest. The light was not waterproof or even water-resistant (light got wet on a rainy day, yes I covered it but around here everything gets wet in the spring, and would stay on and not turn off after shooting). While removing the battery covers to replace the batteries, the whole top part of the light broke. Emailed a couple time with no response over a 3 week period. Bought another light, but it no longer had a bubble light. Emailed questioning this, and again no response (and yes I was checking my junk folder). Shortly, that light quit working even though it was never in the rain. Was given one by a friend (that also didn't have the bubble light). That light is still working , but there is only off and on, no in-between and your really have to make sure it's off or flip over a battery. I would love to see a (even if it's 3D printed) gizmo that replaces the UV 2 light so that you can use an external battery pack and light like the LP/Zbros/whatever.

I think they have some good ideas, but just haven't been impressed with the cost-to-quality. And I did hear their customer service had been "reorganized". Like I said, I'm hesitant try any of their new stuff.


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

johnlake said:


> FYI, I was surprised to notice that Jesse Broadwater was using one at Redding. I usually don't pay attention to the "pros" setups, but did happen to notice in passing, and I've always thought of him being one of the more "grounded/not into fads" pro shooters.
> 
> I'm hesitant on buying one because of my experiences with the the UV 2. Mainly the garbage quality of light and the "lack of" customer service at the time I was dealing with it. I bought into the scope/light system because originally it had two lights, one on the lens and one on the bubble. The local courses I shoot most of time are in big dark timber and the bubble light really piqued my interest. The light was not waterproof or even water-resistant (light got wet on a rainy day, yes I covered it but around here everything gets wet in the spring, and would stay on and not turn off after shooting). While removing the battery covers to replace the batteries, the whole top part of the light broke. Emailed a couple time with no response over a 3 week period. Bought another light, but it no longer had a bubble light. Emailed questioning this, and again no response (and yes I was checking my junk folder). Shortly, that light quit working even though it was never in the rain. Was given one by a friend (that also didn't have the bubble light). That light is still working , but there is only off and on, no in-between and your really have to make sure it's off or flip over a battery. I would love to see a (even if it's 3D printed) gizmo that replaces the UV 2 light so that you can use an external battery pack and light like the LP/Zbros/whatever.
> 
> I think they have some good ideas, but just haven't been impressed with the cost-to-quality. And I did hear their customer service had been "reorganized". Like I said, I'm hesitant try any of their new stuff.


As of recently I think their customer service has improved substantially, I have nothing but good to say about the CS. But honestly from reading your experience I would say steer away from the UV3. Redding is a different style shoot than other 3D, it’s an orange dot for aim reference so a lot of people run a black dot so they get a huge contrast again the orange. But for ASA and IBO I think you would hard pressed to find a UV3 setup that would suit your needs. An external light pack directly on a piece of fiber just can’t be beat for unmarked 3D in my opinion for my eye sight. And you can even get high quality fiber optic to make the setup even better. I use the flex fiber from lancaster and it’s insanely flexible and so bright that I run my zbros on less than half power. I like UV the company and a lot of the people that are affiliated with them but their scope just isn’t for me.


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

For me the UV2 was good but a bit fragile. My dog push my bow over in the floor (carpet) and it’s broke the 3 and 3 XL seam to be better built I just got the XL for one of my bows and love it so far but haven’t had it long


----------

